# Wrap it up?



## porumi (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi guys, some say do some say dont,- so what is the right way for keeping fresh cp just made soap until it is taken out of the mold. Mine is currently wrapped with cling film and then a towel. But what I have noticed is that my 'peaks' are melting!! What is a girl to do??

Thanks.


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## lsg (Aug 24, 2013)

Do you mean that the peaks are melting as the soap goes through the gel stage?  I don't cover my soap or insulate it when I make a decorative top.


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm so at a loss.. Tried cling wrap one more time and totally ruined my peacock top. 
I have no idea how people use that stuff without it falling And hitting the top. I even had two of us pulling tight when we laid it and didn't fill to the top.
Normally I use nothing but tend to get ash when I don't gel. I've tried Alcohol but its so so.
I'm still just not using anything but towel or nothing with gel and def nothing with no gel fridge. Don't want to risk heat and wrap wont work. Lol


----------



## savonierre (Aug 25, 2013)

I use a piece of styrofoam that fits over the mold, I believe the soap needs to breathe a little bit as it gels. I cover the styrofoam with a towel or 2. The styrofoam has a built in dome that is perfect for swirly top soap.


----------



## deb8907 (Aug 25, 2013)

I use silicone loaf pans and if I want it to gel, I put an empty loaf pan on top of the one with the soap.  That way the top isn't mashed.  If I don't want it to go through gel phase, I refrigerate without any cover.  Then I spray it with alcohol about a half hour later so it doesn't mess up the top.  This, supposedly, helps prevent soda ash.


----------



## Trinity (Aug 25, 2013)

I have been covering with nothing but a towel for awhile and very rarely get soda ash but when I do I have been doing what someone recommended which was steaming it and it works like a dream  But like I said a towel seems to be fine most of the time.


----------



## HorseCreek (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't cover it with anything actually. I just sit it in the oven and let it be for awhile. If I want gel, I warm my oven a little first. If not, just stick it in.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Aug 25, 2013)

With the 12 bar silicone mold from WSP, I really don't have room to cover it because I fill to the very top. I just leave them to sit on the table with the fan blowing to keep it cool since I don't care about whether it gels or not. I do get ash but after curing for awhile, I will use my little steamer, do one or two crosses with that and then put them back on the rack to cure more. It leaves a nice sheen to the soap too 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## hlee (Aug 25, 2013)

I get cracks in tops sometimes. I wanted it to gel and it did!
If it's a thin crack you can kind of fix the crack with a little rubbing alcohol on a  Q tip .
Just keep your eye on it for a while after you pour and throw in fridge for a bit if it seems to be heating up to much.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 25, 2013)

I lay wax paper over my mold then wrap in a towel. The one time I used cling wrap, I used masking tape to hold it tight so it wouldn't fall into the soap. If I'm making pretty swirls or fancy tops, I don't gel.


----------



## hlee (Aug 25, 2013)

Never mind. I read this wrong and thought it was about cracking.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 2, 2013)

i lay a silicone coated parchment paper over the top and cover with a fleece blanket. I usually spray with rubbing alcohol  wait at least 10 minutes to cover. I was given the parchment paper, it is a little stiffer than wax paper, but the same idea. I have also laid small plastic bags over the top before the parchment paper. I don't know what they are made of, but they are the size of a sandwich bag, but not as floppy, if that makes any sense. It takes about 3 bags to cover the top, and since they are firmer they rest on the wood frame of the mold without touching the soap. I tried the cling wrap once and it was a nightmare.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 3, 2013)

I have these fabulous molds which I love:

http://www.nurturesoapsupplies.com/soap-molds/2-pound.html#.UiVj31OCK5c

They come with a clear plexiglass top.  The silicone liner is recessed in the wood mold so the clear top does not come in contact with the top of the soap.  I spritz with alcohol before I cover it.  The tops are nice because you can take a quick peek without the heat escaping.  If your soap looks like it might overheat, just remove the top.

Worth every penny.


----------



## Crafty Rose (Sep 3, 2013)

I use plastic food container that come with clip on lids as mulds for bigger batches.  I line the moulds and then clip the lids on.  I like this better than moulds with wrap over the top as I leave them wrapped in towels etc in the laundry, and I away worry about my kids little fingers finding their way in.  I put them out of the way, but you never know when the little monkeys will find there way into mischief.  They still haven't figure out how to find their way into the containers. 

I also use ones with the same lids for our baked goodies so they can't get their way into there either ;-)


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks Judy.. just emailed to cancel my order with ED for their new wire mold and ordering from Nurture. Getting their wooden mold that fits the red ED molds and also a silicone to fit my giant wood mold from WSP thats huge! Without an inner mold it makes 8 oz 1 in. bars. :/


----------

